# Sump/Miracle MudFuge For 90 Gallon



## n2b8u (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok So Im building a 90 Gallon acrylic aquarium. And I am also building a roughly 45 Gallon sump. I am using an ecosystem sump/ miracle mud freshwater refugium as my guide. Im just wanting some input for the design. Any ideas or changes especially baffles?!? This is my first aquarium DIY.

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## n2b8u (Jan 3, 2012)

UPDATE Its welded together. Only had 2 small leaks. Not as bad as I thought it would be for my first build with acrylic. Baffles are in and I am making a custom filter sock holder next.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking great. Keep us posted.


----------



## MonkTong (May 4, 2011)

how tall is your stand going to be ? looks great so far :thumb:


----------

